
At what time of day does famous programmers work? - janvdberg
https://ivan.bessarabov.com/blog/famous-programmers-work-time
======
davismwfl
Kind of a cool idea. The combined distribution would be even more interesting
and maybe to include some more varied types of coding, most of the examples
were OS, programming languages, dev tools. The author shared his script so it
wouldn't be hard to adapt likely.

This would be a cool report for github or bitbucket etc to provide across
public repositories. Especially when combined with any basic demographics. Of
course, I don't think they collect a ton of demographics today so not sure how
valuable it would be.

I bet you could build profiles on people and predict changes in their patterns
based on life events and other changes (kids, marriage, aging, divorce etc).
Of course, I bet many people would find that a little creepy, but the data
side of it is pretty interesting, at least in my head it is.

------
simonblack
While they have a project, or even two or more, most programmers are always
working, all the 24 hours of the day. And even while they are asleep.

Many times I have been stuck with a specific programming problem till late at
night. The next morning, the code or the algorithm was in my head, all ready
to be written down.

